# Mouse care



## cookiemistress (Aug 27, 2011)

If i can remember rightly, from years ago when i kept mice, they are pretty easy to tame and handle?
Are males or females bigger?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You remember correct :mrgreen: They are somewhat the same size, it all depends on genes.


----------



## cookiemistress (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok thanx


----------

